# ما هي الطريقة المسيحية في ذبح  الحيوان



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

ما هي الطريقة المسيحية في ذبح  الحيوان  هل هي نفس الطريقة عند المسلمين .او هناك طرق اخرى يعني المهم اخراج الدم. و ماذا يقال عند الذبح


----------



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

واريد ايضا طريقة ذبح الحيوانات الصغيرة كالاخطبوط و الجراد و الاخطبوك . وشكرا


----------



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

عفوا عن تكرار نفس الاسم الاخطبوط


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يونيو 2013)

الكتاب المقدس بيقول لا تأكل لحم بدمه فاﻷساس تصفية الذبيحة من الدم


----------



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

samir_yd قال:


> الكتاب المقدس بيقول لا تأكل لحم بدمه فاﻷساس تصفية الذبيحة من الدم



هل هذا يعني اينما ادخلت السكين في الحيوان مثلا في البطن . تعتبر الطريقة صحيحة. المهم اخراج  الدم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يونيو 2013)

زميلي   الاخ  أنس :  
الاساس فى الاستفهام هو الرغبة فى الاطلاع  السليم لسبب سليم فى إطار سليم .
لكن لما  تتخذ  الاسئلة  تزمتاً عبثياً  غريبا وتكون مكررة بطريقة مملة  لان هذا ليس السؤآل الاول الموجه منك فى هذا السياق*{إضغط هنا}*
وليس السؤآل الاول من نوعه فى سياقه وفى موضوعه.[* إضغط   هنا *  ]
بمعنى :
انت تسأل عن طريقة ذبح الاخطبوط والاخطبوك : 
طيب هو الاخطبوك بيتذبح؟؟؟ ولماذا تريد ان تذبح الاخطبوك؟؟؟؟      
وهل الجراد بيتم ذبحه ؟؟؟

اخى انت  اما انك تضيع وقتنا  عامداً  او ساهياً .!!  أو أنت تترك الشيطان   يضيع هدفك انت ويطيش بصوابك..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يونيو 2013)

الاساس   فى المسيحية   : 
..:: الامتناع   عن أكل  الدم...
إحتضان كل الأساليب الصحية والعلمية السليمة  فى كل أنواع المأكولات
[ بغير حصر ولا تزمت فى الاساليب مادامت صحية]كلما تطور وكلما إرتقي العلم والطب.              
,وفي إعداد  وتقديم الطعام  ...  يتقدس بالصلاة وبكلمة الله - مواظبين كل حين على الصلاة مع الشكر.. 
[  لاحظ   أن مفهوم الانجيل: أن المسيحية ما جاءئت لتنقض او تناقض بل لتتم وتكمل  ما فى اليهودية فهى ترتقي وتسمو  إلى مستويات العمق الفكرى والمضمونى النافع فى الممارسة ولا تكتفي ان  تعجز إزاء  شكليات الطقوس.]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يونيو 2013)

anass1 قال:


> هل هذا يعني اينما ادخلت السكين في الحيوان مثلا في البطن . تعتبر الطريقة صحيحة. المهم اخراج  الدم



ﻷ لا يعنى فى البطن وبعدين بتسأل بطريقة غريبة هو فى ذبح من البطن ؟؟
الذبح لتصفية الدم يكون من الرقبة لوجود شريان رئيسى وميفصلش الرقبة تماما وشوف لو عايز تعرف حاجة تانى لو ناوى تشتغل جزار


----------



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

samir_yd قال:


> ﻷ لا يعنى فى البطن وبعدين بتسأل بطريقة غريبة هو فى ذبح من البطن ؟؟
> الذبح لتصفية الدم يكون من الرقبة لوجود شريان رئيسى وميفصلش الرقبة تماما وشوف لو عايز تعرف حاجة تانى لو ناوى تشتغل جزار


المهم عندي هو قتل الحيوان من اجل اكله. نعم احب ان اكون جزار شكرا.


----------



## anass1 (29 يونيو 2013)

كنت اعتقد انكم ستقولون لي ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان . لم اكن اعرف سابقا ان المسيحيين لا ياكلون اللحم بدمه . اعتقادا مني ان كل شيء حلال للاية التي ذكرتها . وعندما ذكرت الجراد و الاخطبوط .الذي جعلني اطرح هذا السؤال . بينما اشاهد بعض الفيديوهات في اليوتيوب . وجدت امراتين وحدة تاكل اخطبوط هو مازال على قيد الحياة و اخرى تاكل الجراد بدون قتله اولا. قتلته باسنانها


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يونيو 2013)

anass1 قال:


> كنت اعتقد انكم ستقولون لي ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان . لم اكن اعرف سابقا ان المسيحيين لا ياكلون اللحم بدمه . اعتقادا مني ان كل شيء حلال للاية التي ذكرتها . وعندما ذكرت الجراد و الاخطبوط .الذي جعلني اطرح هذا السؤال . بينما اشاهد بعض الفيديوهات في اليوتيوب . وجدت امراتين وحدة تاكل اخطبوط هو مازال على قيد الحياة و اخرى تاكل الجراد بدون قتله اولا. قتلته باسنانها



سيدى الفاضل الموضوع مش موضوع نجاسة وطهارة اﻷمر يخص صحة اﻷنسان الطهارة والنجاسة من اﻷفكار والقلب والتصرفات 
وبعدين الفديوهات اللى شوفتها تخص عادات شعوب وليس لها علاقة باﻹيمان المسيحى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2013)

*
1-معروف أن أهل الكتاب يحرصون على قطع أوردة رقبة الحيوانات والطيورة الطاهرة المذبوحة بغرض الاكل
2-يحرصون على إهراق الدم على الارض إلى تصفية الطير الطاهر -أوالحيوان الطاهر كله ..بحيث لا يتبقي دم
3- غسل الطير او الحيوان بالماء النقي والتخلص من أمعاؤءه وفضلات جوفه وشحومه و[من قبلهم ريشه او جلده او فروته]
4- نرى فى الرسالة الاولى الى تيموثاؤس الاصحاح الرابع الصلاة وكلمة الله على الطعام.
ومن حصيلة كل المحتوى الروحى لرسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول يعيش المؤمن شاكراً ممتناً لله متعاملا مع كل كل طعام بروح الشكر والامتنان لله ..والعرفان له
سرا وعلانيةً...
+++ أهل الكتاب المقدس لا يأكلون فريسة من الصحراء صادها لهم صقراً -ولا كلباً ...لانها فى حكم مخنوق وفى حكم دم فهم لا يأكلون بعد كلبٍ ولا بعد صقرٍ.
عناصر تجميع الموضوع :"ندرس سوياً من: 
لاويين اصحاح17
تثنيةاصحاح12ايه13-الى ايه28
تثنية اصحاح14
اعمال الرسل الاصحاح15
رومية الاصحاح14
كورونثوس الاولى اصحاح8
كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح10 الايات15 الى الاصحاح11الايه1
تيموثاؤس الاولى الاصحاح4 الاية1- 4
قيض من فيض
راجع الديسقولية ايضا 
راجع التراث اليهودى والتلمود- غير ملزم لنا لكن لتتأكد من وجود الافكار التى يتباهى البعض مزهواً مختالاً بها ... فتتيقن أيها السائل وتتيقن ايها الباحث عن الحق :
أنهامنتحلة ومسروقة ومنسوبة إلى غير مصدرها ومؤؤلة إلى غير سياقها -عندما تتأكد من مصدرها الاسبق والاساسي والحقيقي عقائدياً وتاريخياً .
*​


----------

